# Touch up paint 50:50 base/clear or layer separately?



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Got some ford touch up paint to touch up some chips, I've read through quite a lot of posts and watched most touch up videos on youtube now.

I'm still undecided if I should mix the touch up and clear 50:50 or try to do some layers of base followed by the clear?

I am assuming if I don't use clear at all the touch up will look at bit flat?

What does mixing actually do to the look of the paint?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Apply the base in stages dry in between and then apply the clear, sand smooth ,1500/2000 wet and dry and then polish


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm guessing the base should just cover the chip, and the clear is what should be raised above, so you are leveling down the clear?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some places such as Chipex will sell the base & clear already mixed which makes the job much easier to do.

Alex


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Iv been touching up my car, all panels have damage. Started doing base coat then clear, then on the advise of the supplier tried a 50/50 mix and didn't notice any visible difference. This is however on a metallic black car, and I am a novice but seems to work for me. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i have a 53 reg merc clk in brilliant silver,ive tried holts and halfords own make but its too dark as an aerosol,can anyone recomend
sorry to hijack the post


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I got my touch up paint from here - https://www.paints4u.com/

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------

